# [Urgent/Immediate Buy] PSU for GTX 970



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2015)

My SMPS (FSP SAGA II 500W) has gone kaput and wont start unless power is completely removed for 5 minutes. Need a replacement urgently because I swapped mines with my dad's Corsair CX500.

I am looking for a modular/Semi modular PSU to for better cable management. I want room for future SLI config so I believe 750W is the minimum required so 2X 970's

Config: 
Intel i5 2400
Intel DH67BL
Zotac 970 Amp Extreme
ASUS Xonar Essense ST 

Budget up to 9K

My choice is either Seasonic M12II SERIES 850W or X750 . I am not sure about Corsair RM series PSU.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 5, 2015)

Seasonic M12II EVO Edition 850w -9300.

Link:Seasonic M12II EVO Edition 850W Power Supply 80 Bronze SS 850AM2 | eBay


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 5, 2015)

IMO, buying from eBay is not safe. 
  [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] get it from reputed online sellers. I will recommend Snapdeal, Amazon, Flipkart [in that order] 

Snapdeal has the cheapest rates and they have an additional 4% off on two components bought together. And they delivered my 960 the second day 
Amazon rates are higher, but have good delivery. 

FK, i guess you know.. 

and there are other retailers like MD, Golchha and all.. 

btw, if you live in Bangalore, then its easy..

- - - Updated - - -

oh and the Seasonic M12II SERIES 850W should cover all of your needs. Stick with it. It will have some headroom too. headroom in power delivery is always good.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2015)

Bought M12II 750 from golcha. 7500+tax


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 6, 2015)

Total??


----------



## RCuber (Jun 6, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Total??


I bought CM thermal paste also. total was 8200 all inclusive.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2015)

*


anirbandd said:



			IMO, buying from eBay is not safe.
		
Click to expand...

*


anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] get it from reputed online sellers. I will recommend Snapdeal, Amazon, Flipkart [in that order]
> 
> Snapdeal has the cheapest rates and they have an additional 4% off on two components bought together. And they delivered my 960 the second day
> Amazon rates are higher, but have good delivery.
> ...



I can assure you overclockerzone is a very reputed seller who will send a courier of your choice  Bought a couple of things from them,was  never dissatisfied


----------

